# Northern Minnesota



## PredatorCaller (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone interested in hunting crows when the season starts? I live in north of Bemidji.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

when I lived out there, there was sure no shortage of crows!


----------



## PredatorCaller (Mar 13, 2009)

Season starts the 15th. I am really looking forward to it!! I hunt with an Extrema right now, I am looking forward to the new Browning Maxus that is supposed to come out in August.

I have 2 dozen decoys, so I should be set. I have been hunting crows since the late 70's. This looks like a great year. Do you still hunt in MN? How is it in ND for numbers?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I won't be crow hunting MN this year as I'm out in ND until this winter, then I will be back! After the 1st season was open they were everywhere and we only had mouth calls :eyeroll: then I bought a chip for my e caller but that wasnt until I got out here, I have maybe seen a total of 5 crows around here, not worth it here; but the 2nd season does't start until August out here but so does the early goose so I would rather shoot a canada then! Good luck


----------

